# Looking for a great breeder in Maryland and surrounding areas!



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

I have 2 yorkies and am looking for a great breeder in MD. I would love to have a female. My furbabies are spoiled rotten and would spoil a maltese too! Please let me know if anyone knows of one!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I see that no one has yet responded to your query. I live in Silver Spring, Maryland, but found my little one from a West Virginia breeder. The breeder has a friend in Fairfax, VA and had my little Shayna.

You may want to read through my previous posts on some breeders in the DC area (http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10150). Are you still looking?

Shayna's Mom,
Brenda

[attachment=11305:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to the American Maltese Association's Breeder's list. They have a couple of breeders in Maryland listed.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

It's a good place to start as they can often give you names of other breeders in your area if they don't have puppies available.


----------

